# Looking for flat in Cairo



## Tefnut (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

I will be living in Cairo by end of December and I don't have a flat yet. I'm looking for an apartment or a flat to share with one or more female roommates. It doesn't matter if it's furnished or not. If anyone knows something that will be free by december I'd be very glad if you would contact me!
Greeting, 
Tefnut


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 19, 2009)

m_ahmed206 said:


> aww i am living in egypt but i want to have a place in cairo in maadi or down town , but i am male .. if it will be okay with you tell me more details about how much you want to pay and how long will you stay ..


It's female only, I'm sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

To repeat what Veronica, my co mod has stated on another thread, 
We find it necessary to warn people especially women on this forum not to agree to meet strange men on your own. 
There are a lot of men on this forum who appear to want to be helpful when in reality they are after something from you.
Please beware.
Take advice from Khater and go to a recognised language school or property agent, do not accept lessons or properties from individuals that you do not know well, do not make contact with these people on there mobile phones and certainly do not arrange to meet them unaccompanied!

Jo 
__________________


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

*hi*



Tefnut said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be living in Cairo by end of December and I don't have a flat yet. I'm looking for an apartment or a flat to share with one or more female roommates. It doesn't matter if it's furnished or not. If anyone knows something that will be free by december I'd be very glad if you would contact me!
> Greeting,
> Tefnut


Hi 
Where in Cairo would you want to live??? Please advise. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 19, 2009)

Naushad said:


> Hi
> Where in Cairo would you want to live??? Please advise.
> Thanks.


Preferably Dokki.


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

*Naushad*



Tefnut said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be living in Cairo by end of December and I don't have a flat yet. I'm looking for an apartment or a flat to share with one or more female roommates. It doesn't matter if it's furnished or not. If anyone knows something that will be free by december I'd be very glad if you would contact me!
> Greeting,
> Tefnut


Hi, 
I had posted a message offering accomdation in my apartment as it is too large for me and I do frequaantly travel out of Egypt....It was under the heading "looking for an expat companion " not sure if the wording was appropriate..!! However I am a guy...(attached ) and a senior executive in an internationl company . My apartment is in Heliopolis...
not sure if this would be acceptable to you . you could go through my profile and if you need any further info pls do let me know.... 
all the best and hope you would find suitable accomodation soon....


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

Tefnut said:


> Preferably Dokki.


pls see my seperate message...
All the best !


----------

